# دواليب الاكسسوارات .. باسعار مناسبه جدا .. تفضلو



## Da3oo (15 فبراير 2013)

متوفر دولاب الأكسسوار وألماكياج لون بني واحد فقط بـ 1300
http://www10.0zz0.com/2013/01/30/14/279058868.jpg
دولاب الاكسسوارات المطور بــ 750
متوفر باللون ( الأبيض والاسود والوردي والعودي والبني الفاتح والبني العامق)
http://im34.gulfup.com/DDkn6.jpg
منظم المكياج بلونين ابيض ووردي ب 700

http://www5.0zz0.com/2013/02/15/15/552519499.jpg

للطلب او الاستفسار 

PIN:28951E58


----------

